# Experienced Snow Plow drivers [WANTED], IL



## kenel (Jan 12, 2007)

William Quinn and Sons, Inc. , a family owned and operated landscaping company since 1951 (located in Alsip, IL), is looking for experienced snow plow drivers [part time] for the rest of the snow season. Please note that all applicants must have clean, valid US driver's licenses - preferably from Illinois.

We have, in the past, hired interested and qualified employees to continue work throughout the rest of the landscaping season (spring, summer, fall, next winter) - and some continue to be employed after several years - based on their performance with snow.

Address:
3860 W. 127th St.
Alsip, IL 60803

Website:
http://www.williamquinnandsons.com

For directions, please use http://maps.google.com (get directions section under the search box). Serious applicants only please.


----------

